# Warum immer die "Wer mehr zahlt hat mehr Erfolg" Zahlungsmodalitäten?



## Triton (13. Februar 2010)

Das soll ein Thread sein in den es um die Zahlungsmodalitäten bei allen Browserspielen geht. Mich würde halt interessieren ob andere auch ein Problem darin sehen wenn man ein Spiel nach dem Motto "Wer mehr zahlt hat mehr Erfolg" finanziert. Ich persönlich habe nichts dagegen für ein Browserspiel zu zahlen aber dann sollte es eher ein Premium Account sein als so etwas was viele anbieten. Ich finde es bei weiten viel besser wenn man durch eine Premium Option z.B. 20% mehr Waren Produziert, mehr Erfahrungspunkte sammelt etc. So würden mehr die Leistung der Spieler zählen und nicht die Höhe des aufgewendeten Geldes. Ich glaube das mehr Spieler eher Geld investieren würden wenn sie z.B. 3 € im Monat für ein Premium Angebot ausgeben und damit eine Chance haben Oben mit zuspielen. Wodurch auch die Motivation steigt und man länger bei einem Spiel bleibt als wenn man keine Chance sieht. Was wiederum bedeutet das eigentlich mehr und länger Geld in die Kassen der Entwickler fließen sollte.


----------



## bam2k9 (19. Februar 2010)

Klar ist alles ein wenig blöd für gamer die nur ab und an spielen.... aber hat durchaus ja seinen Sinn, denn ein game finanziert sich ja nicht von selbst, kostet ja alles Geld.

Aber auch hier gibt es ausnahmen der Regel...
Das Spiel Mafia Networks ist es so, das es Währung gibt die sich Credits nennt und per SMS, Telefon usw kaufen lässt... aber es geht auch ohne reales Geld ausgeben zu müssen.
Denn in dem Spiel gibt es immer wieder möglichkeiten die Credits auch so zu erbeuten ohne auch nur einen Euro dafür auszugeben....


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. Februar 2010)

tja die geldgeilheit. ich erinnere mich an ogame. da wurde von den betreibern immer gesagt es würde niemals spielerische vorteile gegen geld geben. und urplötzlich konnte man sich gegen geld einiges an vorteilen erkaufen. mittlerweile kann man sogar ressourcen einfach so kaufen.

die guten spieler (welche das spiel erst so groß gemacht haben) haben alle aufgehört, war den betreibern aber egal. 

ich spiele solche schwachsinnigen spiele nicht. es macht einfach keinen spaß wenn man nicht die chance hat oben mitzumischen, nur weil man kein geld ausgibt.
das bezahlsystem ist im grunde nix weiters als abzocke und genug idioten fallen darauf rein.
besser wäre eine monatliche gebühr die für alle gleich ist und keiner irgendwelche vorteile hat.


----------



## bam2k9 (19. Februar 2010)

Eben und da können auch so Kostenlose Spiele wie Runes of Magic, was ja echt Spaß macht nicht mithalten.. Ich finde bei RoM ist es nicht ganz so schlimm aber auch da ist es so wer geld hat hat "Macht" zumindest ingame...

Aber auf der anderen Seite kann ich es schon ein wenig verstehen . Ich denke mal nicht das so eine Serverfarm billig im unterhalt ist.
Ich finde es überhaupt einen guten Ansatz mal zu sagen hier leute ein Kostenloses Game.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2010)

Und dann beschweren sich genau die selben Leute wie jetzt, wenn das Spiel... notgedrungen... mit Werbung zugepflastert wird... das Spielchen kennt man zu genüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Qualität und Quantität von einem Vollpreisspiel haben wollen, Design nur Spielgerichtet aber nichts tun und zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> tja die geldgeilheit.



Die Leute sind schon unverschämt. Die wollen nicht umsonst arbeiten sondern genug Geld haben um Miete u.s.w. zahlen zu können.


----------

